# Finally....



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you've been on this forum for a few years, you might remember that back in 2013 I experienced an engine fire. Hagerty took great care of me and the way they handled the whole deal is why I'll be a customer for life. 

Anyway, within a couple months I repaired all the damage, except for two spots on the hood about the size of my fist where the paint blistered slightly. You almost had to be looking the spots to notice them, and in fact I placed at Autorama Dallas a couple times with them, but of course every time I looked at the car my eyes were immediately drawn to those spots.

Wayyyy back earlier this year (or was it late last year? - I forget) when I decided to pull the engine (again) for some maintenance I figured it would be a good time to address those spots, considering due to 'rona it was going to take 8+ weeks just to get a set of pistons. 

Finally got it done.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Where's the spots? All I see is some old guy. LOL

Looks great Bear


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Now she is coming back!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That hood looks great👍


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

That's beautiful. Great work.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

WOW - is the rest of the paint that awesome?!!


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Here 67 for sale 45K this black paint looks like your paint


----------

